
The story of Germany's Samwer brothers - pitdesi
http://www.wired.co.uk/magazine/archive/2012/04/features/inside-the-clone-factory
======
GFischer
It would be nice if it could be merged with:

news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3656156

which already is discussing the topic.

